# Removing bark?



## Tim Carter (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm having a lot of fun removing bark from burls before I cast them-Not! Some burls are no problem, the bark comes right off with an awl or thin chisel. Then there are the burls where the bark seems like it has been locked in place with magic. Any suggestions as to how to speed up the bark removal process?


----------



## Chris Geeo (Nov 13, 2018)

Not sure of the size but, I've known of people using a pressure washer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2018)

Comes off much easier when green. pressure wash


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2018)

I think a lot of it depends on species too, I have the same problem a lot, and I don't want to break out a pressure washer for a small chunk of wood and deal with the mess. I have yet to find a solution to get the persistent stuff off easily.....


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 13, 2018)

Would a wire brush work?


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 13, 2018)

Wire brush does take some of it off. I'm thinking about soaking them in water overnight and then hitting them with a wire brush. Mike, I agree with you about green burls. Unfortunately these have been drying for several years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 17, 2018)

Dental water pick???


----------



## MNTurner (Nov 18, 2018)

Found this yesterday that talks about it a bit: https://www.woodcraft.com/media/W1s...ess-with-Slabs_FINAL.pdf?sha=2a86ef7673b169ce


----------



## Rich P. (Nov 18, 2018)

I had the same problem a couple years ago. Bought a pressure washer and have never looked back. FYI- if you have a small woodworking business you tell your accountant it is a "Burl Washer" and then it becomes a business right off.

Rich

Reactions: Like 1


----------

